# FreeBSD 9, IP address problem after upgrade



## Light42 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello,

*I* see a very strange thing after upgrading from 8.2-release to 9.0-release. On the re0 interface when *I* set public IP - 188.75.182.2, *I* cannot ping or reach the gateway physically connected at 188.75.182.1. With 192.168.234.2 *I* have no problem to ping 192.168.234.1. Same link, same gateway. Tried in rc.conf, or to alias when running, but no luck.

Anyone seen this? Before the upgrade it was working without problems.

Thanks

           Jan


----------



## SirDice (Feb 10, 2012)

Firewall settings?


----------



## Light42 (Feb 11, 2012)

No firewall settings, only entries in hosts.allow.


----------



## Shura (Feb 14, 2012)

Which mask do you use with 188.75.182.2? After you trying to ping 188.75.182.1, does it appear in ARP table?


----------

